# Nồi đáy liền có phù hợp đê nấu ăn gia đình



## toilatoi (20/8/21)

Nồi đáy liền có phù hợp đê nấu ăn gia đình Để lựa chọn được bộ nồi “chất” đừng vội đưa ra quyết định khi mới chỉ quan sát vẻ bề ngoài của chúng. Hãy là máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngngười tiêu dùng thông minh khi tìm hiểu rõ về đặc điểm bên trong của nồi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trong số những vấn đề thường gặp về bộ nồi, nhiều khách hàng thắc mắc và khó phân biệt giữa nồi đáy ghép và nồi đáy liền. Không biết phải lựa chọn loại nồi nào là chất lượng và phù hợp nhất với gia đình? giá bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp Câu trả lời sẽ được giải đáp nếu bạn dành ít phút đọc hiểu ngay bài viết sau đây. Phân biệt nồi đáy ghép và nồi đáy liền 1. Nồi đáy ghép Nồi đáy ghép là loại nồi có đáy được ghép từ nhiều lớp kim loại khác nhau. Các loại lớp này được dập đúc thành 1 khối và ghép vào với nhau tạo nên 1 tổng thể đáy nồi hoàn chỉnh. Nồi đáy ghép yêu cầu tính kỹ thuật cao, kỹ thuật dập chắc chắn nhằm đảm bảo các lớp đáy được liên kết với nhau để có khả năng chịu lực, chịu nhiệt tốt. Hiện nay có 2 loại nồi đáy ghép phổ biển: nồi đáy ghép 3 đáy và 5 đáy. Nồi 3 đáy ghép cấu tạo 3 lớp kim loại ghép với nhau, trong đó gồm lớp ngoài cùng 403, lớp nhôm hoặc lớp đồng ở giữa và lớp trong cùng là lớp inox 304 chất lượng. Nồi 5 đáy gồm 5 lớp kim loại được dập thành 1 khối ốp sát với nhau. 5 lớp này bao gồm: 1 lớp thép, 1 nhôm đặc biệt, 2 lớp nhôm nguyên chất và 1 lớp thép. Lòng nồi được tiếp xúc trực tiếp với thực phẩm là lớp inox cao cấp 304 hay còn gọi là thép không gỉ. Lớp inox 304 chất lượng nên an toàn với thực phẩm, đảm bảo sức khỏe của người dùng. Tùy vào nhu cầu của người dùng mà bạn có thể lựa chọn nồi 3 đáy ghép hoặc nồi 5 đáy ghép đều được. Nếu bạn cần nhu cầu nấu nướng cơ bản, nồi 3 đáy ghép sẽ là sự lựa chọn phù hợp. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn cần tìm nồi chất lượng, sử dụng bền lâu thì nồi 5 đáy ghép là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo hơn cho mọi gia đình. Nồi bếp từ 5 lớp Ưu điểm của loại nồi đáy ghép + Đáy rời là loại đáy dày bắt từ và bắt nhiệt tốt, chất liệu nhôm bên trong có khả năng giữ và truyền nhiệt đều. + Giá thành hợp lý, phù hợp với người dùng Việt + Sử dụng cho hầu hết các loại bếp, trọng lượng vừa phải. + Thiết kế đẹp, hiện đại và sang trọng + Phổ biến rộng rãi, là loại nồi được yêu thích và tin dùng nhiều nhất Nhược điểm + Đáy nồi ghép thì có đáy nhiều lớp nhưng phần thành nồi chỉ có 1 lớp. Do vậy nên thành nồi thường ít nhiệt hơn. 2. Nồi đáy liền Nồi inox đáy liền là các loại nồi có các lớp thép được đúc liền theo công nghệ hiện đại tạo nên 1 khối thống nhất. Cũng như nồi đáy ghép, hiện nay thị trường chủ yếu là nồi đáy liền 3 lớp. Nồi inox 3 đáy liền là loại nồi có 3 lớp kim loại được đúc liền nguyên khối thành 1 thể thống nhất. Lớp trong cùng tiếp xúc với thực phẩm thường là chất liệu inox 304 cao cấp. Tiếp theo là lớp nhôm nguyên chất giúp truyền và giữ nhiệt tốt. Lớp ngoài là lớp thép nhiễm từ có tác dụng bắt từ, bắt nhiệt. Ưu điểm: + Đáy liền đảm bảo truyền nhiệt tối ưu trên toàn bộ bề mặt bên trong và bền ngoài. Chúng có bán phụ kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpkhả năng giữ nhiệt lâu giúp thức ăn chín đều và nhanh hơn. + Dễ dàng vệ sinh, không sợ bong đáy. Nhược điểm: + Mức giá thành hơi cao so với hàng đáy ghép + Chỉ phổ biến loại nồi đáy liền 3 lớp.


----------

